

Ask HN: Review my Project: SpellingThing - Nogwater

Hi All,
I'm looking for some feedback on my web app, SpellingThing, a tool to help people improve their spelling.  It's targeted at teens and adults (it seems like most spelling programs are targeted at kids).  It's populated with EN-US words only (for now).<p>I'd love to hear what you think.  What's confusing?  What doesn't work for you?  What's missing?<p>If people start using it and getting value out of it, I'd like to switch to a freemium model, so I'd appreciate any feedback in that direction too.<p>http://www.spellingthing.com/
======
jonafato
I like the concept overall. The animations you get when you misspell a word
are pleasant and informative. I didn't register, so this feature might be
there, but it would be nice to always be able to see "percentage right" after
completing a set of words, or some hard numbers you can compare over time.
Also, is there any evidence that this will make you a better speller overall?
Or will this simply help you spell words that you have spelled incorrectly on
this site previously?

~~~
Nogwater
Thanks. If you register it does show you the number of rights/wrongs for each
word in that training session. I'd like to add something to show overall stats
so that you can see your improvement. I don't have any hard evidence to show
that learning to spell words A, B, and C will also help you learn to spell D
and E. Of course, at some point if you learn to spell all of the words that
you use, then you're definitely better off.

------
jonafato
clickable: <http://www.spellingthing.com/>

------
delano
Put the trainer directly on the homepage (rather than 2 clicks away).

